# Would you replace these brake shoes?



## jd56 (Aug 29, 2013)

Rebuilding another Bendix  coaster single speed and found the shoes were chipped in the corners. I am guessing its not a big deal unless the chips are at the cog area.
Should I trash them or just flip them around? Still plenty of grooved surface area that should still make good contact on the hub.











Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 29, 2013)

I have ridden many miles on rebuilt hubs with shoes just like that.  I would replace it if I had the parts, but it will work.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have rebuilt these Bendix hubs with less favorable surface area on the shoes and they have still fun coined well. Just having chipped corners makes me wonder how they got that way. I can't find the chips inside the hub or even shavings. Maybe someone had rebuilt the hub before? Found globs of the tacky red grease inside the hubs. I'm not sure what grease was used mhen these were manufactured....I guess it could be OEM grease.

I plan on reinstalling these shoes. I'm sure it will will work fine.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

